# App to save txt messages



## d1221 (Mar 13, 2011)

Does anyone know of a reliable easy to use app to save text messages on your phone?

Thx


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

What phone?

C


----------



## d1221 (Mar 13, 2011)

Samsung facinate (android platform)


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

d1221 said:


> Does anyone know of a reliable easy to use app to save text messages on your phone?
> 
> Thx


What do you mean? On your own phone? Set the SMS to save all sent messages.


----------



## d1221 (Mar 13, 2011)

My camera stopped working on my phone so they are going to reset my entire phone and I will lose all of my text messages etc.. I was wondering if there was an app anyone had used to save text messages to an email address etc.. prior to clearing my phone.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Other than manually emailing them to yourself, no not offhand. There may be some apps or services that dupe your SMS folders. Don't know. Look in the Android store.


----------



## baseballmom (May 1, 2011)

Does your phone have a SIM card?


----------



## avenrandom (Sep 13, 2010)

SMS Backup & Restore - Android app on AppBrain

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.riteshsahu.SMSBackupRestore&feature=search_result

These backup to an SD card and you can restore from that SD card. There are also a few paid apps which will do the iteration of emailing all of your SMS messages to your gmail account.


----------

